# Stocked up on Milorganite



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

What should I be using to supplement Milorganite once a month? Those that have tried Milorganite and switched to something with better results, what did you switch to?


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

My game plan this year is Carbon X and Milo.
BTW, Milo has always been the best for me. Will see what happens this year


----------



## Muddysneakers77 (Nov 3, 2018)

Perfect Blend Biotic Fertilizer (Lowes)
Andersons Humic DG


----------



## Durso81 (Apr 10, 2018)

Last season I ran a synthetic 25-0-11 and 34-0-0 this season I'm going with Carbon x. I don't need the phos and I had better results with the synthetic then Milo. And so far liking the results of carbon x. If I wasn't able to get carbon x I was going to try Anuvia greentrx.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

If you need Potassium in your soil, ideally you'd supplement it with something that has that.


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

The answer to these questions is always dependent on your soil test. If you've run milo-only for the past few years, you probably don't need the phosphorus and could use a bit of potassium.


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

I've never seen a soil test where Milorganite has "adjusted" anything. To the contrary, I've seen several soil tests that showed near zero levels of what Milo offers in the bag. It's a very poor performer, probably the worst fertilizer you can buy.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Slomo, I know you prefer liquid and have no desire to lift a 32lb bag of Milo, but the above statement is incorrect.

Many users of Milo of years have seen how their lawns respond after the application of Milo. Milo "adjusts" the soil nitrogen and iron, making the lawn grow and get green. Constant use of Milo will raise the soil P levels. It performs so good that the company cannot keep up with demand.

Can you share one of the several soil test that show milo had near zero levels? I know Milo is expensive in a per lb of nitrogen, but it has a great performance.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

My P & K levels were pathetically low after a few seasons of exclusive bag rate Milo use. Supplementing Milo apps with SOP and synthetics has improved that quite a bit.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

slomo said:


> I've never seen a soil test where Milorganite has "adjusted" anything. To the contrary, I've seen several soil tests that showed near zero levels of what Milo offers in the bag. It's a very poor performer, probably the worst fertilizer you can buy.


From a certain point of view, this could be considered a good thing. As that is entirely not the point of Milorganite in the first place in my opinion. Or any organic fertilizer for that matter. Organic provides a spoon feeding effect without the effort of spoon feeding. It does not heavily correct or modify the soil (although I would disagree that it does not do it at all). That is the beauty.

To me the question is not whether Milo corrects insufficiencies in the soil. The question is "Do you like the results?". 
Of course we all like to make sure our soil provides the correct nutrients. But if the results are good, what difference does it make?

For example, I have noticed quite a few times this year that g-man is recommending people to apply FAS to get iron on lawns with high pH. It just works. Is your pH still high...yes. Did you technically fix the pH problem...definitely not. Does it matter though...it really doesn't matter whether the pH is fixed in that case because you are still getting the results you like in regards to iron absorption/green effect (as long as you are applying any other necessary nutrients that may be limited due to pH).

The same things applies with people who spoon feed liquid products. Are you really providing the appropriate levels of NPK to allow your soil to get where it needs to be?...probably not. But because you are providing the nutrients when the plant needs the nutrients, it isn't too big of a deal that your soil isn't perfect.

In my opinion, the same can be said for Milo. At bag rate, will you drastically modify your Nitrogen or Phosphorus? No, at least not quickly. But because it is organic, you are in essence providing a continuous slow rate spoon feeding to your lawn (assuming temperatures are sufficient). So even if your soil is technically low in N or P or Fe, the grass can still slowly get the N/P/Fe it needs as the Milo is broken down by microbes in the soil (regardless of the condition of your soil!). And you can do it by only having to go out and apply the product several times a year instead of every couple weeks, like an all liquid program. I am not a heavy Milo user, but I do at least understand that this is the beauty of the product.

If you want to fix your soil, use Urea/AS, Triple Super Phosphate, SOP/MOP, etc. Once fixed, spoon feeding the nutrients your lawn needs is a nice way to "go the next level". Or in cases where it may not be worth fixing (as g-man has stated with pH depending on your scenario), simply spoon feed the nutrients as needed.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

That's not stocking up....

This is stocking up - 1,000 lbs!


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Your definitely stocked.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

good lord, you're planning to level your lawn with Milo?


----------



## Kballen11 (Mar 26, 2018)

LawnSolo said:


> My game plan this year is Carbon X and Milo.
> BTW, Milo has always been the best for me. Will see what happens this year


What is your plan to combine these two? I was considering the same thing. I have bermuda so I am assuming I might need to adjust somewhat.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Milo is a thing of the past for me. But dang, that is certainly stocking up!


----------



## lambert (Sep 12, 2018)

cglarsen said:


> That's not stocking up....
> 
> This is stocking up - 1,000 lbs!


That's freakin' awesome!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Pawel said:


> good lord, you're planning to level your lawn with Milo?


LOL, it's only 5-4-0 so that doesn't go as far as you'd think with 37k grass. I'm going for another load in a month or so - it's cheaper than any commercial fertilizer at $50/ton and my firm clay, low P soil can use all the OM I can get.


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

Where are you getting it by the ton? Are you going directly to the factory?


----------

